

C.E.O. Libraries Reveal Keys to Success - New York Times - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/21/business/21libraries.html?ex=1342670400&en=f19d91baf1d045e9&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
Alex3917
"Knew when to stop, too--didn't cut the pages. But what do you want? What do
you expect?"

